
Why people prefer unequal societies - nabla9
http://www.nature.com/articles/s41562-017-0082
======
Terr_
So... sounds like:

1\. People don't mind unequal outcomes, as long as they were arrived at
"fairly", even if that means some portion of random chance.

2\. People dislike totally-equal outcomes because they assume not everyone is
equally worthy, and therefore equal-outcomes indicate some are unfairly
rewarded and others are unfairly denied.

